# Sekolah - School



## MarX

In Indonesian:

*sekolah*, a loanword from Portuguese *escola*.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

In Dutch: school.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Tinimo

In English - school
In Spanis - escuela  or   colegio
In German - Schule


----------



## Tinimo

Obviously I meant to say: in Spanish  - escuela     or colegio


----------



## sayah

In Catalonian: col·legi.


----------



## MarX

Gràcies tothom!



sayah said:


> In Catalonian: col·legi.


So you don't say *escola*?


----------



## blue_jewel

In Tagalog: *Paaralan/Eskwelahan*

​


----------



## Outsider

In French: école.


----------



## Revontuli

In Turkish: okul
In Finnish: koulu


----------



## sayah

Hi,

I speak the "valenciano" dialect, and I say "col·legi". Perhaps you are right and in Catalonian standard it is "escola"

Sayah


----------



## Tamar

In Hebrew it's a compound word (it consists of "house" and "book")
בית-ספר bet sefer.


----------



## elroy

Arabic: مدرسة (_madrasa_)


----------



## MarX

Thanks for the responses so far!



elroy said:


> Arabic: مدرسة (_madrasa_)


In Indonesian *madrasah* also exists, but rather to denote a special kind of Islamic school.


----------



## Jana337

Czech: škola


----------



## ronanpoirier

Hungarian: iskola


----------



## kusurija

Lithuanian: mokykla

Japanese:
学校[gakko:]


----------



## Saluton

So few answers? Odd  Is it because so many people don't like school?
Russian: школа (shk*o*la)


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, a *lernejo* is the place where you learn (i.e., a school).  The word *skolo* is reserved to refer to the followers of a philosopher, author, artist, etc., whom they regard as their master/teacher:  *la skolo de Epikuro, la Pariza skolo de pentristoj*.


----------



## Perkele

The Finnish word *koulu *is derived from the Swedish equivalent, *skola* so it is aswell based in the Latin schola.

On a sidenote, other words that are derived likewise include:
tuoli from stola, a chair, a stool
ruuvi from skruv, a screw
tyyrpuuri from styrbord, starboard


----------



## irene.acler

In *Italian*:

scuola (singular)
scuole (plural)


----------



## sokol

In Yiddish:

shul

But meaning the religious school; I know it from literature, so I don't know if nowadays it could be extended to 'normal' schools for Yiddish speakers. The word of course is from German origin (Schule), or more precisely from dialects where it is 'Schul'. (In Austrian dialects it is mostly 'Schui' or something similar, in some it's 'Schul'.)


----------



## bb3ca201

Scottish Gaelic:

sgoil


----------



## valdo

In *Latvian*:

skola


----------



## dn88

*Polish: *

_szkoła_


----------



## Gavril

Old English: _larhus _(= "lore, learning" + "house")

Armenian: դպրոց (Western _tbrots, _Eastern _dprots'_)


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

The institution for the teaching of children is called «σχολείο» (sxo'lio, _n._). 
The institution for instruction in a particular skill or method of thinking, where you follow a master, a philosopher or an artist, is called «σχολή» (sxo'li, _f._); e.g. «Επικούρεια Σχολή» (epi'kuria sxo'li)--> _the Epicurean School_. 
The University/College faculty is also called «σχολή» (sxo'li, _f._).


----------



## bibax

Beside the international word *škola* (школа, szkola, etc.) the Slavic languages have also *učilište* (училище) or *učilisko* (uczylisko), derived from the Panslavic verb *učiti* (= to teach or reflexively to learn). This word (učilište, written in glagolitsa) is attested already in OCS (9th c.).


----------



## Favara

Catalan: _escola_, from Latin _schola._


----------



## mataripis

In Tagalog School is "Paaralan", In Pilipino it is "Escuela". The University/College is "Pamantasan" in old Tagalog. But the Pilipino is using the European words  "university" and "universidad".


----------

